# windows 10 rollback to 8 keyboard driver malfunction



## onikafei (Feb 25, 2009)

im using an onscreen keyboard.

I installed win10 and was disappointed with it. i did rollback to win8.1. to find keyboard was not working.
pc/at enhanced ps/2 keyboard (101/102-key) driver has:
_Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

{Unable to Load Device Driver}
%hs device driver could not be loaded.
Error Status was 0x%x_

this is a laptop. i googled for the drive and only found malware scams.

another missing drive, same error message for: HID keyboard device

ive uninstalled, rebootd. ive enabled and disabled.
tried updating but it says up to date 
anything else i can do? microsoft didn't have driver. my pc manufacturer doesn't have laptop driver please help!:frown:


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The HID keyboard device driver should be the same one used for the keyboard, check device manager for yellow exclamation marks, if there is one beside the HID device update driver and allow to search online, or uninstall and reboot, then allow to search online if requested.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

first thing to try is to go to device manager and delete the keyboard drivers there, then reboot. hopefully it will install the proper drivers or just go to the laptops manufactures website and download the drivers you need.


----------



## onikafei (Feb 25, 2009)

I tried all the methods, re downloaded drivers, etc. reboot, uninstall and so forth too. While looking through different things I noticed the p_c/at enhanced ps/2 keyboard (101/102-key) driver_ thinks that the laptop keyboard is a Logitech usb device. Clearly it's not, it's not even Logitech. And it keeps switching between Logitech and Microsoft after computer reboots. (I never thought this problem would be so annoying)

Now I do have a trackball Logitech mouse. The touch pad is also corrupted, so I have no mouse if I unplug that.

I need to avoid a factory restore, as doing so will cost me 1000$ in licenses.


----------

